# Let's show off



## Steph_D (Feb 15, 2007)

I have 2 pure bred dogs, but I do love my mutts. My best buddy is my itchy house dog, Princess. I really don't know what she is (shepherd mix), but she's my baby. It's taken me 2 years to keep her from crapping in the house and tearing everything up, now she's great. I took her to the vet a while back and a lady there commented on the facial expressions that this dog has, and she's right. You can tell exactly what she's thinking, just by looking at her face.

Here's my baby, now let's see yours




: (please excuse my cluttered house, I don't feel like taking the time to crop the pictures)











And here she is with her puppy. She uses her hands a LOT and loves to shake hands and give a high five, LOL.


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2007)

Harvey and I have SIX dogs! 4 shih-tzu, 1 blue merle collie, and 1 "mutt", Maggie. We adopted Maggie from the Culpeper Animal Shelter and she is a VERY smart dog. I think that she is a lab x chow x maybe something else, too :bgrin

When we decided to get Maggie, we only had the shih-tzu's. Then we later decided to get Maggie a "big dog" to play with, so that turned out to be Kelsey who's about 75# and a purebred collie.

Maggie's extremely protective and weighs probably 45# or so. She sits, shakes and comes immediately when called.


----------



## Watcheye (Feb 15, 2007)

LUCA! My little shepherd huskey cross. He is very expressive and very vocal. He is quite the fluff ball. Naughty as all get out and I love him to pieces!
















His tail curls beautifully over his back and has a lot of feathering. Too bad it cant really be seen in these pics. Oh well. This is my little wild one. Boy is he ever a character.


----------



## HJF (Feb 15, 2007)

This is our Boxer Australian Shepherd cross, Flea. She was given to us at 6 weeks at a flea market



: We have now had her for 5 years. She watches the horses and goats and won't let anyone near "her" babies.


----------



## anoki (Feb 15, 2007)

Yep!! I've got a mutt too!!! She was a dog I brought home while doing a co-op placement thru school at the local vet clinic



: She unfortunately is not the brightest dog, but she is a great dog to have around.....I'm sure she is way smarter than any of my family gives her credit for!!! :bgrin She knew where to go to get the turkey out of the porch one Christmas evening (now THAT was funny!!!), and she knew when my Mom was upset over the loss of my sister's rotti last fall...she went back and sat with mom by the creek (mom didn't know Sammie had followed her back there)...



: Samantha (aka Sammie) is I don't know what kind of cross. She has been Moxie's best buddy (aside from all her corgi friends), but the latest pups in the extended family, she has been getting crusty with...can't say I blame her though!!! lol



:

Anyways, here are a couple of pictures of miss Sammie

Sammie lounging during one of our bonfires at the creek (as soon as she got off this, it was tossed in the bonfire)






And sharing a drink with her bud last spring






~kathryn


----------



## cmcwc (Feb 15, 2007)

Here's our pooches.. lol All of ours are full blooded now.. At the dairy farm we had crosses, mostly strays that found their way to the farm..

These are mine:

Roxie AKC black/tan Mini Dachshund






Colby AKC black/tan silver dapple mini dachshund






My mom's Sheltie






My dad's sheltie






My brother's JRT:






My sister has huskies and an older dalmation, but can't seem to find any pics..


----------



## luckymeacres (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is Jaders our ShihTzu and Lexie our Sheltie


----------



## cmcwc (Feb 16, 2007)

Awww Love your sheltie! Reminds me of our first sheltie Chip.. I miss him


----------



## dancer31501 (Feb 16, 2007)

My puppys they are brother an sis....an are pit bulls an they are the best dogs that i have ever had!!! They are just big babys!!!!

Amanda


----------



## hrselady (Feb 16, 2007)

: I love all the dog pics.. they are sooo cute. Its very interesting the different breeds that call mini's their family too.

We have three:

This is Kizzie (short for kiss me).. a name given to her by my 7 yr old. She a brindle boston/uncropped ears.






This is Booger (dont know whats worse, letting my kids name them or my husband).. He is our newest addition.. He just reached 8 weeks old.






We also have a 2 yr old pit thats nothing like you would think he should be (very loving and very kid friendly) . I dont have any pics of him on here because of a recent computer melt down!!!!

We lost a dear member of our family during Katrina.. it was awful. He was a 9 yr old bull mastiff that a family had brought down from Michigan when they moved. Events in their life forced them to live with a family member so they couldnt keep him. I saw them at a humane society tring to find him a home, but the lady told them they would probably have to put him down because of him being blind. She stood out in the parking lot and cried. I went to talk to her and I took him home. Despite the lady at the society asking me and her to leave.. because we were doing business in their parking lot. We had him 2 wonderful years. The day Katrina hit, he went into a frenzy!! He was totally blind and would hurt himself trying to get under things. I finally got him into a closet, he liked confined places when the weather was bad (it scared him so , I think because he was blind). He had a heart attack and I could not get out off my road for 2 days.. I buried him before I could even call my vet. Everything was out for 8 days here. Sometimes I wonder if there was anything else I could have done for him... His is truely missed and still loved so much!!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Feb 16, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]I have four dogs...[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]This is Bo, my Golden, and Patch, the red heeler enjoying an afternoon on the lake.[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]Here is my mutt, Dixie, who was rescued from a gas station on a busy street corner.[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]Last is our newest addition, Chance, the beagle with Bo. They are best buddies.[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## Margaret (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is our Shih-Tzu girl Princess, two weeks before she had puppies.

Also a little girl out of that litter. (now 3 weeks old)

(Oops sorry,.. is it ok to share a purebred?)


----------



## minimomNC (Feb 18, 2007)

I do have two purebred dogs, Silky Terriers but the absolute love of my life for the last almost two years is my little dog Tate. He is Chihuahua/Papillion mix and about 6 pounds and I love him with whats left of my heart, he sure has helped fill a huge hole in my life and I will forever greatful to Lee for letting me have him. Unless you truly know me, you have no idea what Tate means to me, he not like any dog I have ever had before.

But here he is, my best friend.


----------



## Relic (Feb 19, 2007)

Our newest house mutt a female Shih Tzu 7 weeks old my daughters named her Buttons. :bgrin


----------



## maranatha minis (Feb 23, 2007)

these are my babies. The black female is Jireh's Promise Of Provision, she was 2 in this pic. the 2nd is Rapha Adoni, we lost him 2 years ago in may to stomach cancer.

You gotta love those Pei's!!!



:



:

I also have a mini doxi but no pics of him lately. He is b/t long haired. He is 3 and his name is Shadrach.


----------



## Manda (Feb 24, 2007)

...


----------



## painthorselover (Feb 25, 2007)

i have about 70 dogs so i cant post all their pics!LOL.


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is my little precious "mutt!" Samantha!

She was within an hour of being euthanized, this lady asked if I would be interested in having a poodle/cross dog. I said "Absolutely NOT!! We already have 3 German Shepherds and one very spoiled sheltie!"

I was walking back to my horse trailer and here came this lady carring this awesome, lovable ball of fluff. They had stopped at the place where she was to be euthanized and it wasn't open until noon. When I saw Sammy, I said I will take her and here she is 2 years later. She is just wonderful, we would never part with her, she is boss to the big dogs and the love of my life.

She never leaves me out of her sight if she can help it and right now as I sist at the computer, Sammy is cuddled by my feet just as close as she can get.

Here she is my very, precious little "mutt" dog - Samantha!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 25, 2007)

This is Ray of Sunshine. Love this kid!!!


----------



## lovinarabs (Feb 26, 2007)

The first is Grizzley. He is a ??? dog. I think the shelter we adopted him from thought he was border collie, aussie cross, but I am not so sure about that. I still can't believe that someone surrendered him. We got him when he was 6 and he is the best dog we have ever owned. He is perfect with the kids, patient, wise, doesn't have any bad habits, doesn't bark hardly ever, doesn't dig, doesn't chew. I just can't say enough wonderful things about him. He is our best friend.






And then there is the pup, Diesel. 4 months old now and really coming into his own. He is quite the snuggle bug, but loves to play too! He is a jack russel/rat terrier cross.


----------

